# Gerbil Pups! *Super Cute*



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

My boyfriend and I brought home two little gerbil pups yesterday afternoon. A good friend of ours breeds them and gave them to us, so they are extra special little ladies. Their names are Raven and Renn (like the German word for 'run'. I posted a YoutTube video of them on Phin's channel (yes, he can share), and here is the link: 




Unfortunately, I am also really sick this weekend. But this means that because I was hopped up on Excedrin to clear my fever, I spent all night observing and bonding with the little gerbies.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awwwww, they're super cute! I love the cat, he seems a little "more than interested" in his new friends!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They're precious! What little cuties.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

LOVE baby gerbils!! LOVE gerbils on a whole. hahaha.

When my current trio came home I was sick for a while too, made the bonding that much more special to be with a little handfull of baby gerbils.

HAHAH, feeling the gerbil love on this thread, here's my fav pic of my gerbil Fival.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

That's a great photo! I love his inquisitive little nose! They ALWAYS NEED TO KNOW EVERYTHING, hahaha. Yeah, the only upside to being sick is that I can spend all day and night with my critters.


----------

